# What do you do when your child throws something at you?



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

DS has been throwing things at ME not at DH. He respects DH (another post).

I have to ask him at least 3 times to stop throwing things at me (little pieces of his toys).

He only stops because DH has to intervene and tell him to stop throwing things at Me. He immediately stops and comes over and give me a hug and tells me "I'm sorry".

When DH isn't around, I will gently pull him in a hug and look directly into his eyes and say "DS we don't throw things at people okay?" and he will say "Okay" and as soon as I turn my back, he will throw something at me AGAIN!

What should I do?


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

What I do is confiscate the toy. It stays confiscated for the rest of the day.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Yep! I take the toy (well, I did. She's 9 now, so she acts out in all new ways.) If she wanted the toy, she shouldn't have thrown it. I usually confiscated it for longer than just the day, though. Especially if it was a noisy electronic toy







!

She knew the rule ahead of time, and if I saw her contemplating throwing something at me, I would remind her of the rule, like, "are you sure you want to do that? You WILL lose that toy/book/whatever if you throw it at me."


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

After I confiscate the toy and DS throws a fit (I mean a complete Meltdown) and THEN what do I do?









Because I've tried that...taken his toy, he throws a Meltdown, I give it back to him.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy* 
After I confiscate the toy and DS throws a fit (I mean a complete Meltdown) and THEN what do I do?









Because I've tried that...taken his toy, he throws a Meltdown, I give it back to him.

Maybe don't do Step 3 (give it back to him)? I would just say something like, "I know it's upsetting to lose your toy, but I won't let you use your things to hurt me." I wouldn't withhold love or affection, and I would sympathize with his frustration, but I'm not going to hand a toy back if previous experience tells me that he's going to throw it at me again.

Also, I'd try to tell him what he *can* do when he's feeling frustrated -- deep breaths, hit a pillow, get a drink, cozy up in a quiet spot, etc. I don't change my response *because* of a meltdown -- yes, they're hard to hear, and they're embarrassing if they happen in public, but ultimately it's teaching your child that, to get what he wants, he just needs to carry on louder and longer.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Maybe don't do Step 3 (give it back to him)? I would just say something like, "I know it's upsetting to lose your toy, but I won't let you use your things to hurt me." I wouldn't withhold love or affection, and I would sympathize with his frustration, but I'm not going to hand a toy back if previous experience tells me that he's going to throw it at me again.

Also, I'd try to tell him what he *can* do when he's feeling frustrated -- deep breaths, hit a pillow, get a drink, cozy up in a quiet spot, etc. I don't change my response *because* of a meltdown -- yes, they're hard to hear, and they're embarrassing if they happen in public, but ultimately it's teaching your child that, to get what he wants, he just needs to carry on louder and longer.

Thanks limabean. I just needed a good ole hit in the head.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I don't change my response *because* of a meltdown -- yes, they're hard to hear, and they're embarrassing if they happen in public, but ultimately it's teaching your child that, to get what he wants, he just needs to carry on louder and longer.

Thank you again.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:

I will gently pull him in a hug and look directly into his eyes and say "DS we don't throw things at people okay?" and he will say "Okay" and as soon as I turn my back, he will throw something at me AGAIN!
I think he's not quite understanding that it hurts and upsets you. Try reacting with, "OWW!







: Hey! I don't like to get hit by blocks [or whatever]! Do not throw things at people." Use a firm voice. Don't put a question mark on the end.

I completely agree that if you decide to confiscate a toy to stop persistent throwing of it, you have to keep it confiscated until he has completely calmed down. Sometimes when EnviroKid has calmed down, he will ask nicely, "Can I play with blue block again please?" and I give it back then. Otherwise, I keep things confiscated for a pretty long time--at least 24 hours, often several days or even weeks, until I think, "What is this doing on top of the bookcase?"


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I noticed that the way you framed the question, you feel like he's throwing things at you because he doesn't respect you.

I'm betting that it's not as personal as that. Have you asked him what he's trying to get when he throws something at you?


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds to me like he is just trying to figure out if you really, really mean it when you say that "the rule is no throwing things at people". If you then give in to the tantrum, you have taught him that you don't really mean it, and also that the way to get what he wants is to throw tantrums!


----------



## MamaRhi (Nov 24, 2001)

When my DS throws things I react pretty dramatically. I haven't managed to fake any tears though, that's DD's department. But I make it pretty clear that he's hurt me, since my normal reactions to pain aren't very noticeable. Then I take whatever he has thrown, even if it hasn't hit anyone, and remind him firmly that we don't throw anything in the house. Whatever got thrown is confiscated till he asks for it back. THEN he has to earn it back. I used to just give it back after he'd calmed down but I think at 5 1/2 he's old enough to not be doing this anymore so I added another element to it. He earns his stuff back by doing extra jobs, helping me with my housework.

Stick firm even through the tantrum. It hurts to listen to but caving in won't teach the right lesson.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

The toy gets put in a safe place so that it can be taken care of, toys are not for throwing. It comes out some time later when I get around to it.


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

I also remove the thrown item, and then after a while, I will ask her, "Are you able to have the ___ (plate, block, book) without throwing it?" She will almost always answer truthfully - quite often she says no, she is not ready yet. I think this helps her assess her own level of upset and make some choices in the situation.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I get my meanest mommy voice on... and then give him something he can throw instead, something SOFT. Our rule is we don't throw hard things in the house. But then, as with biting, I think my meanest mommy voice might be meaner than other MDCers... I just really don't take well to being physically hurt and find myself reacting pretty sternly without thinking about it, though honestly if I did think about it I would probably do the same. We don't have many rules, but no biting, hitting, or hurting the dog are all taken pretty seriously.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm not into punitive parenting so my first thought would NOT be to take toys away as the others have suggested. Also, at your ds's age he may not have the impulse control to stop.

My ds is throwing things BIG TIME right now, but is only 16 months old, so I know for a fact that he has no impulse control.

Anyways, I've read on this forum to "honor the impulse" (in this case, throwing) so what I do (similar to pp) is try to give him something else he CAN throw, like a ball. My mantra lately has been "Throw the ball". I TRY not to take it personally when I get hit. I know at that age they really can't internalize another's pain. My dh told me he read that it isn't until like age 7 or 8 that they can really empathize with someone else getting hurt.

When he is continually throwing objects or an object that can and does hurt someone else I try to distract him with something else (like a ball) and discreetly put the thing(s) out of sight/out of reach. Not in a punitive way - I don't believe he will benefit from that. Eventually he will understand that throwing things at people hurt them.

Best wishes,
Tracy


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wugmama* 
I'm not into punitive parenting so my first thought would NOT be to take toys away as the others have suggested. Also, at your ds's age he may not have the impulse control to stop.

But isn't that exactly why people are suggesting that the item be taken away? Why should the child be allowed to maintain possession of the object if he lacks the impulse control to resist throwing it at his mother? I would suggest taking it away not as a punitive measure, but to protect the toy from being broken and to protect the mama from being hurt -- seems only logical.

Quote:

My ds is throwing things BIG TIME right now, but is only 16 months old, so I know for a fact that he has no impulse control.

Anyways, I've read on this forum to "honor the impulse" (in this case, throwing) so what I do (similar to pp) is try to give him something else he CAN throw, like a ball. My mantra lately has been "Throw the ball". I TRY not to take it personally when I get hit...
To me there is a gigantic difference between a 16-month-old throwing something because he likes how it feels to throw, and an almost-4-year-old throwing something at his mom because he's angry. I don't think that impulse needs to be honored -- yes, throwing something soft is fine, even if the mama or someone else accidentally gets bumped with it once in a while; however, throwing something (even something soft) at another person in anger is not -- I don't see a problem with letting your child know that and demonstrating to him that you will not allow him to hurt you with his things.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Curious, but why does your son respect your DH? Does he do anything differently?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

When my ds was throwing things big time at a similar age, I did a couple of things. First, I tried to minimize the number of toys with pieces that were out at any given time. This was primarily so he would have less ammo.

Another thing I did was leave the room immediately. Ds invariably followed me but would usually stop throwing as well. I'd just go off to do a load of laundry or whatever at a good clip. I'd follow that by changing our activity or getting out a snack.

Usually, my ds would behave this way because he was generally dissatisfied rather than angry, maybe kinda bored, kinda hungry, kinda tired. So if I just got him in a new area of the house or outside, he would usually get out of "crazy mode".

I didn't really talk about not throwing because I had already done that. He knew he shouldn't throw at people. That wasn't something I needed to keep saying and saying "don't throw" was likely to keep him at it longer than just walking away. By walking away, I don't mean love withdrawal or not letting him be with me. It was just not allowing him to throw at me by removing myself from the situation.


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't ask your child. Tell your child.

"We don't throw things, okay?"

"We don't throw things at people. Do not throw things at me. It hurts me." Period. End of statement. Don't ask him if it's okay, it doesn't matter if it's okay. It's NOT okay to throw things at people. Period.

Is it okay with you if he throws things at you? No, of course not. So don't ask, tell.

"I don't allow other people to injure me. When you throw things at me, it shows me that you do not mind injuring me with that item. That means I need to put that item away. When you show me that you will not injure me with your other toys, I will consider giving that one back to you. I'll have to decide when I'm convinced, and it's going to take a while."

Don't ask. You're a parent, not a friend. You can be a friendly, loving parent, but your FIRST OBLIGATION to your child is to teach them how to interact with others. Beginning.... with you.

Asking your child if it's okay is doing him a disservice. He doesn't know if it's okay. Obviously, in fact, he thinks it IS okay.

He repects dad because dad says, "Stop it. Don't throw things at your mother."

No, "Okay?" Just, "Stop it." Period.

This is a common difference between men and women, by the way. Women are sociologically programmed to say, "Okay?" Or to day, "I think XYZ, don't you?"

Don't qualify with your child. Don't ask for agreement. Simply explain the way things are. And the way things are is, "If you throw your toys at people, you are likely to lose them. I'm sorry you are upset about losing your toy. Unfortunately, the toy has to remain lost for a while, though, because you have to earn my trust, just like you would have to earn anyone's trust back after you did something so unwise as throw something at them."

Right now, you are teaching him how to treat women. You are also teaching him women should treat him. And women should NOT allow him to throw things at them.

Ever.

Not even if he has a tantrum...


----------



## pumpkinyum (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amris* 
Don't ask your child. Tell your child.

"We don't throw things, okay?"

"We don't throw things at people. Do not throw things at me. It hurts me." Period. End of statement. Don't ask him if it's okay, it doesn't matter if it's okay. It's NOT okay to throw things at people. Period.

Is it okay with you if he throws things at you? No, of course not. So don't ask, tell.

"I don't allow other people to injure me. When you throw things at me, it shows me that you do not mind injuring me with that item. That means I need to put that item away. When you show me that you will not injure me with your other toys, I will consider giving that one back to you. I'll have to decide when I'm convinced, and it's going to take a while."

Don't ask. You're a parent, not a friend. You can be a friendly, loving parent, but your FIRST OBLIGATION to your child is to teach them how to interact with others. Beginning.... with you.

Asking your child if it's okay is doing him a disservice. He doesn't know if it's okay. Obviously, in fact, he thinks it IS okay.

He repects dad because dad says, "Stop it. Don't throw things at your mother."

No, "Okay?" Just, "Stop it." Period.

This is a common difference between men and women, by the way. Women are sociologically programmed to say, "Okay?" Or to day, "I think XYZ, don't you?"

Don't qualify with your child. Don't ask for agreement. Simply explain the way things are. And the way things are is, "If you throw your toys at people, you are likely to lose them. I'm sorry you are upset about losing your toy. Unfortunately, the toy has to remain lost for a while, though, because you have to earn my trust, just like you would have to earn anyone's trust back after you did something so unwise as throw something at them."

Right now, you are teaching him how to treat women. You are also teaching him women should treat him. And women should NOT allow him to throw things at them.

Ever.

Not even if he has a tantrum...









:


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

catch it







: I know thats probably the wrong answer but when my oldest dd used to do it i used to try to catch it(sometimes i did, sometimes not) and i'd tell her "nice throw" and we'd laugh about it, she eventually stopped.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy2bmom* 
catch it







: I know thats probably the wrong answer but when my oldest dd used to do it i used to try to catch it(sometimes i did, sometimes not) and i'd tell her "nice throw" and we'd laugh about it, she eventually stopped.

Sounds like a good approach







. You are being playful and taking the power out of the action.


----------



## mowilli3 (Jan 7, 2007)

I was going to suggest catching it as well.

I wonder about the gender differences between men and women brought up here. My DH loves to ask, "Do you want to..." It drives me crazy because a 2YO doesn't want to do much of anything besides play. I tell her what we are doing. I'm much more firm. Here it's not gendered, or maybe I'm a more masculine parent than he is...


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it isn't really a gender thing. DH is very masculine, but he is inclined to say "do you want to..." and discuss things way more than I am. His whole family seems to be that way - they talk things to death. Whereas I'm from a "tell it as it is" family.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Part of the issue is giving it back at the tantrum. The other part though is that you say something three times before you do anything. "Act, don't yack" is a good motto for this age.

What I do:
Good parenting days: Look at ds in the eye and say "that is not OK. That hurts me. Keep the toy on the floor (or wherever is appropriate)." If he does it again, I confiscate the toy and set a time for 5 minutes and give him another chance. If he throw again, it's gone for the day.

Medium parenting days: Yell loudly DO NOT THROW THAT AT ME! Confiscate toys, set timer, give 2nd chance.

Bad parenting days:







: pick item up and throw it as far across the room as I possibly can. Can we just say that I can't be too hard on my kids for losing it occasionally because I do too?


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Bad parenting days:







: pick item up and throw it as far across the room as I possibly can. Can we just say that I can't be too hard on my kids for losing it occasionally because I do too?









You're better than I am - my initial thought was "throw it back at him!" Of course, that is not good advice. But thinking about it can sometimes be therapeutic.







I haven't experience this one yet - I imagine I would say "don't do that" and then confescate the toy and maybe make some water balloons and go outside and play.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

I also would confiscate the toy (toy stays confiscated for the rest of the day). I also might try narrating from the perspective of the toy. "Oh no! Mr. Block, we do NOT hit people! That hurts them! You will have to stay in time out now until tomorrow because you hit dc's mommy!" And if your child throws a fit, I would tell them, I'm sorry, sweetie, but Mr. Block or other toy hit me and that is not okay, so he cannot play anymore today. A slightly more playful approach and takes some of the pressure/ attention/ focus off your child, while not rewarding the action.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

I think rather than takng the toy away, you should look at why he's throwing the toy and then try to find a more appropriate outlet for his need. Is he bored? angry? want attention? Offer to throw some bean bags back and forth with him. Help him find better outlets for his anger. sit on the floor with him and give him undivided attention. Offer to take him for a walk. Get hm engaged in a new activity. If none of these work remove yourself from the situation until he is ready to stop. That way his focus becomes "I miss mommy, I better not throw my toys at her" instead of "mommy's so mean she took away my toy" which is exactly what he is thinking when he is having a tantrum.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

:


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with pp to firmly tell the expectation. "Throwing things hurts me. I will NOT let you hurt me." Then put the toy back wherever you keep it. If he throws again, repeat "Throwing things hurts me. I will NOT let you hurt me." THen remove ds from the area by distraction (i.e. Let's have a snack/go for a walk/play outside....whatever). If he refuses to go somewhere else, then YOU leave the area and go somewhere there are not toys for him to throw at you. If he follows you, bringing the ammo with him, then I would confiscate the ammo (er, toys). The key, IMO, is to be consistent in not allowing him to hurt you. HTH


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Part of the issue is giving it back at the tantrum. The other part though is that you say something three times before you do anything. "Act, don't yack" is a good motto for this age.

What I do:
Good parenting days: Look at ds in the eye and say "that is not OK. That hurts me. Keep the toy on the floor (or wherever is appropriate)." If he does it again, I confiscate the toy and set a time for 5 minutes and give him another chance. If he throw again, it's gone for the day.

Medium parenting days: Yell loudly DO NOT THROW THAT AT ME! Confiscate toys, set timer, give 2nd chance.

Bad parenting days:







: pick item up and throw it as far across the room as I possibly can. Can we just say that I can't be too hard on my kids for losing it occasionally because I do too?

Thank you for being so honest. We all have good/medium/bad parenting days, and it is so refreshing to hear that here.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

Can I ask you all a question - what if the child throwing the item is 4 and very angry and explosive? And what you've adviced here, I've done, and it doesn't work? My DS turns 4 in a couple of weeks. He's very intense, sensitive, high needs sort of person and has a speech delay. Lately, his "unhappy" moods have increased in depth and he's becoming quite aggressive verbally and physically. I've had him assessed by a ped and we're going for more help with further assessments (the initial assessment said he doesn't have autism and directed me to The Explosive Child book).

So, DS seems to get angry at the drop of the hat. Example: DH thanks me for the tasty supper I've made. DS screams, "Don't thank you for supper!" and then drills a fork at DH's face. This sort of thing happens all the time. We explain no hitting or throwing, I remove the item, I remove DS to a quiet space and I talk to him about why he's angry and try to give him words to articulate his feelings.

The behaviours continue. Nothing helps! Once my son switches out of his grumpy mood and is "happy", he seems aware of what he's done, "No hitting, mommy, right?" and "I"m calming down, Mommy!" but when he's "off", he's unreachable.

Any advice for explosive kids? Does this behaviour eventually end or taper off?


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

Tuesday, maybe I'm wrong but that behavior you describe doesn't really sound normal to me. I think you are right to be seeking professional help. Or maybe it is normal and this post will *bump* your question, and someone else will have better answers. Good luck to you!


----------



## Tishie (Aug 16, 2005)

HI! I've been registered forever, but I just decided to take the plunge today.

Anyway, regarding the explosiveness, looking for more help is a great idea, it sounds like. That behavior sounds very distressing and stressful.







I hope you find answers!

For typical throwing/hitting/biting stuff, I just used to do the whole "natural/logical" consequences thing. If someone hits me or hurts me, I react by saying OW!! and being upset about it. I didn't hide that with my kids. At that age, kids are little sociopaths (aren't quite ready for the whole empathy thing), so they need those things explained to them. "It hurts when you throw things at me! Do you think it would be fun to have something thrown at you? Well, it's the same for me!"

Now my kids are older, and while they haven't thrown or hit for years, they do occasionally say hurtful things. If my 14 yo says something hurtful, I don't hide my hurt. If he says something infuriating, I don't hide that either. I don't believe it is my job to create artificial consequences for things (punishments), nor is it my job to pretend that there aren't _natural_ consequences for actions. I'm not sure if it's a result of my parenting or just dumb luck, but my kids rarely ever say mean/hurtful things, and for that I am glad! But anyway, just in case, I'm not changing my tactic.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I was gunn'a say "catch" too - glad I'm not the only one...







Carry on...


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Another vote for 'take the toy.' The child needs to know that you have some power to back up your words. That is what he is looking for IMO, and so far he is not finding it. So he keeps looking.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wugmama* 
I'm not into punitive parenting so my first thought would NOT be to take toys away as the others have suggested. Also, at your ds's age he may not have the impulse control to stop.

My ds is throwing things BIG TIME right now, but is only 16 months old, so I know for a fact that he has no impulse control.

Anyways, I've read on this forum to "honor the impulse" (in this case, throwing) so what I do (similar to pp) is try to give him something else he CAN throw, like a ball. My mantra lately has been "Throw the ball". I TRY not to take it personally when I get hit. I know at that age they really can't internalize another's pain. My dh told me he read that it isn't until like age 7 or 8 that they can really empathize with someone else getting hurt.

When he is continually throwing objects or an object that can and does hurt someone else I try to distract him with something else (like a ball) and discreetly put the thing(s) out of sight/out of reach. Not in a punitive way - I don't believe he will benefit from that. Eventually he will understand that throwing things at people hurt them.

Best wishes,
Tracy

Exactly what we are doing with DD. She is 18mo and CONSTANTLY throws HARD toys at me. I have a major headache from the stainless steel pretend kitchen pot she threw at me last night







:
But we have many very soft squishy balls that we keep around and let her throw and she LOVES that. Plus we encourage her to throw toys when she plays with doggies. She knows that doggies can get the toy and bring it back.
But we are battling the throwing and it can be very painful for awhile. I just keep reminding myself that it will end as long as you keep up what you are doing to battle it. They will eventually grow out of it...


----------



## sesa70 (May 12, 2006)

so what do you do if its every toy that is being thrown? My 1.5 yr old ( i know she is young) throws all the time. I try to give her soft things to throw or tell her she can throw in the corner where no one is there to get hurt, but it doesnt work. Its not one toy that I would be confiscating, but practically all


----------



## kittn (Mar 6, 2006)

also just a tidbit of info that I notice with my children using the word "don't" is like begging most children to do whatever it is you do not want them to do. It's like if you see a big red button that says Dont push!, your first instinct (mine anyway) is to push the damn button









I've tried to find other ways to communicate the idea without using don't such as telling them "absolutely not" -"please stop" "that is NOT ok" those kind of phrases seem to work for the most part


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sesa70* 
so what do you do if its every toy that is being thrown? My 1.5 yr old ( i know she is young) throws all the time. I try to give her soft things to throw or tell her she can throw in the corner where no one is there to get hurt, but it doesnt work. Its not one toy that I would be confiscating, but practically all









I did go through all the toys at one point and make the ones that are more of a problem to have thrown at me a bit less accessable. So I would put away, out of sight, anything not soft. If she asks for something specific, get it out but put it away again when she is done so it's not lying around as ammo. So while she is napping, put away everything and leave out a bunch of beanbags, stuffed animals, etc, instead.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sesa70* 
so what do you do if its every toy that is being thrown? My 1.5 yr old ( i know she is young) throws all the time. I try to give her soft things to throw or tell her she can throw in the corner where no one is there to get hurt, but it doesnt work. Its not one toy that I would be confiscating, but practically all









I would pick her up and take her elsewhere. Maybe outside or for a bath. Not really going to get it at that age if we take away all the toys. She is experimenting with her ability to make things happen in the world. I would just take her elsewhere so that I have control of the situation and don't begin to experience frustration.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy* 
After I confiscate the toy and DS throws a fit (I mean a complete Meltdown) and THEN what do I do?









Because I've tried that...taken his toy, he throws a Meltdown, I give it back to him.

Don't give it back to him. Let him have his meltdown. He's entitled to feelings. If he throws more toys during the meltdown, take those, too. Eventually he'll learn.

Tuesday, are you getting your son speech therapy? Because not being able to communicate leads a lot of children to be angry.

Also read the book The Minds of Boys. It has a lot of good suggestions. It talks about your son needing enough sleep, enough exercise, good nutrition (no artificial colorings, etc.)

My son is 4, and when he gets "in one of those moods," I know that he needs one of the following: sleep, a good snack, or some time to exercise.


----------

